# Is there a jig for cutting lap joints on a router table ?



## LarryS. (5 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

Last weekend I tried to make a book stand : 






turned out to be a bit of a disaster trying to set up to cut the laps on my router table. I tried to run the items past the blade at 90 degrees using the slot runner I have in the router table along with my mitre gauge. Angle always seemed to be off and I couldnt get my head around why.

So is there a jig anyone knows of for cutting laps, or do I just need to try harder ?

thanks


----------



## jasonB (5 Jul 2009)

A piece of 18mm MDF with a perfectly square corner can be run along the router fence and the work held or clamped to it. This has the advantage of stopping any break out on the back face. Its worth screwing a knob of some sort onto the board to make it easier to hold.

Jason


----------



## OPJ (5 Jul 2009)

I agree with Jason; running a jig against the fence makes it easier to get accurate cuts. If you're working from the slot then, you need to make sure your fence is _absolutely_ parallel... With Jason's jig, you only need to set the fence for width of cut/length of tenon.

Have you made any progress on your workbench design yet, Paul? :wink: This book stand looks interested - hope we see some proper photos soon!


----------



## Derek Willis. (7 Jul 2009)

It is easier and much more accurate if you make a backcut at the end of the joint,(not neccessarily to the full depth), with a Nobex mitre saw or bandsaw, set the fence so that the protruding cutter will cut no further than the cut, raise the cutter to a height equivelant to half the thickness of the timber and run across the cutter in stages using a square mitre guide running in a guide slot, this way you will have control and accuracy, use a backer to stop breakout.
Derek.


----------

